# Changing the Series a Recording is linked to in MFS



## kc2jib (Feb 23, 2004)

When you access MFS from TiVoWeb and goto

/Recording
/NowshowingByTitle
/Pick the Recording You Want
/Click on the Link Next to Showing
/Click on the Link Next to Program

You get the page with various information about the recording.

I was wondering how I would go about changing the series as I have been editing manual recordings.

When I use "dbget" it keeps returning "dbobj3"

Thanks in advance


----------



## kc2jib (Feb 23, 2004)

Anyone????


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

You need a tcl script to edit the MFS database object associated with the series. Such a script is posted on DDB in a thread called "Editing SeriesFSID".


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Hmmm waited 6 months to bump his own post. Patience....


----------

